# Gray Wolves Removed from ESA



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I wasnt expecting to see anything like this appear in the news any time soon:

https://naturalresources.utah.gov/dnr-newsfeed/federal-government-removes-gray-wolves-from-esa



> The State of Utah applauds the delisting of the gray wolf from the Endangered Species Act (ESA). States are often best positioned to appropriately manage wildlife populations. With the number of wolves growing across the West, we believe it is time to allow the states to take the helm. Utah has shown great success in growing and maintaining wildlife populations statewide, and we anticipate similar success in managing wolf populations.
> 
> Utah currently faces unique challenges related to wolf management under the ESA. Until now, wolves had been delisted in just a small portion of northeastern Utah. Outside of that area, they were protected under the federal ESA and management was the responsibility of the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. Under this nation-wide delisting, wolves will be managed under a statewide management plan to guide the reestablishment of wolves in Utah.


Truth be told, I dont see things changing much for us as a state when it comes to wolf hunting as the population seems to be relatively low for now. But in the future, it could mean additional hunting opportunity.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

So, are they saying they’re going to introduce wolves to Utah?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

no. The Utah management plan for wolves stays relatively the same. The plan is to simply manage wolves that move into Utah from neighboring states. There are no plans to reintroduce wolves to Utah.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

PBH said:


> no. The Utah management plan for wolves stays relatively the same. The plan is to simply manage wolves that move into Utah from neighboring states. There are no plans to reintroduce wolves to Utah.


Correct.

I think by delisting the gray wolf, it allows states to exercise more sovereignty over their wildlife management goals.

I highly doubt that Utah will make a conscious effort to grow the wolf population unless some special interest group(s) apply enough pressure.


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

I just came here to post the link myself..... but BAX beat me to it. I also laugh at this article because wolves gave been denied by the DNR for so long.

Im glad there is a plan, im hoping that hunting oppurtunities for them will grow because whenever im in idaho, im always looking for a wolf.

I hope the population of them doesnt increase so fast that we are hunting them in the next few years, because they wreak havoc on our game animals.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

I am fairly pro-wolf and I really like Utah's plan. I've read through it a few times and it's very fair. Wolves will be given a place on the landscape so long as they don't cause conflict regularly. I don't believe there will be well established packs soon but once they do arrive I expect they will be kept on a vary short leash and removed anytime conflict occurs. This will force them into the more remote corners of the state that few people venture into anyways. They deserve a spot in the ecosystem and given some time will greatly benefit it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here in Colorado you can tell who is pro wolf and who is against them. 

Anyone who will have to deal with them here on the western slope. Most of the pro wolf folks are over in the metro areas that won't have to deal with them in the least bit. That along with the big money from out of state that is coming in to support them. But once they are here that big money will stop and it will be the sportsman that will have to foot the bill for what they do to livestock and wild game animals since it will come out of the CP&W budget with no help from the legislature. 

There is a chance that the ballot question to bring them back into Colorado will fail, a very small chance. But I'm betting that it will pass since the population east of the divide can carry it. We'll know in a week one way or the other.

A sad thing is that if it does pass we still won't be able to hunt them here.


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

Colorado's plan is a mess and I hope amendments are made to it quickly, they should follow the format that the rest of the western states are using


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

One step closer to a wolf fur lined jacket. Honestly though, I'm pretty sure I'm hunting the grays in Montana next year.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I haven't read anything for the Utah Management plan, but I have a strong hunch that if a wolf is seen on or near a ranch or animals, it's not going to be alive for long.

I'm pretty sure I'm hunting the grays in Montana next year. Best of luck if you make it up for a hunt! They are one tuff critter to find and harvest. Almost as tuff as finding a mature buck on the Wasatch West unit.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

What are the chances a federal judge will halt the delisting? What are the chances the next administration will put them back on the list with a new cabinet?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> What are the chances a federal judge will halt the delisting? What are the chances the next administration will put them back on the list with a new cabinet?


You should slap yourself thinking that there will be a new administration and cabinet. Hang on to your boots if it does change!!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Hope for the best, expect the worst...


----------

